# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Marketing mails from China

## garthu

I dont know how many TFSA's get "marketing" emails from China but i get a stack which obviously never bother with and end up in my spam box but whats really interesting is its ALWAYS the same font and size!!

Be it LED lighting, fencing equipment, machinery, sexy toys, the whole lot. Pretty sure if you were to place a R100 000 order.... it would be the last time you saw your R100K.  
Damn sure its the same guys all the time

----------


## Martinco

It is actually the same with the 419's..............the fonts and way of writing are the same. When you open your mail, you can immediately spot them.
Especially if it is all Caps !

----------

